# Updated pics



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some pics of my car. Of course the hood needs to be adjusted and there's no chrome yet (next week). It will have the final buff this weekend so don't mind the dullness. 
Linda


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

It's going be really nice. Keep the pictures coming 

Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice..old school aluminum slots. Next best thing to Cragers.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

It is really looking good.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, I was wondering what happened to you!!! Car looks great, looks STRAIGHT. Way to go! Be careful putting the trim back on. No chips allowed!!!
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Here are some pics of my car. Of course the hood needs to be adjusted and there's no chrome yet (next week). It will have the final buff this weekend so don't mind the dullness.
> Linda


It's developing into a nice ride. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice job! looking really good.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

car looks great keep up the good work


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome Linda! :cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are those aluminum slot worth anything? They're going away.....
Linda


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks nice!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Are those aluminum slot worth anything? They're going away.....
> Linda


To us "Old schoolers", yes but it depends on the size. If they are 14's, tires are getting very hard to find for them. If they are 15X6,7 you should be able to sell them for something reasonable.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice job. Have to hand it to you thus far. :cheers


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Really lookin forward to seeing the car when completed....Looks graet so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers




blondie67 said:


> Here are some pics of my car. Of course the hood needs to be adjusted and there's no chrome yet (next week). It will have the final buff this weekend so don't mind the dullness.
> Linda


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Great job Linda.........Rick


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, keep it up.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Get the slots glass beaded and polished, nice center caps and you will have rims that you will like. Slots have been out of vogue for a few years. But with all the retro styles like Torque thrusts returning, slots are going to return to mainstage. 15's are more desirable than 14s. Put some old school rubber on them and you are set, check Cokers for tires. My buddy has them on his 54 and I just told him the same thing.


----------

